# My initial results



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry not using the REW software yet but planning too, so here is a initial result using the available excel version:


I have some issues as you can see. This is only eq'ing my front sub which is in cabinetry (I'll get a photo up soon on that). The cabinet is eating up a lot of the sound so I'm working on that and hope I can come up with a good solution. I have a rear sub which helps tremendously for movie environments. But I don't like it when watching concerts as I would rather the bass come from the front of the stage.

Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... it looks like you got a whole around 60hz or so. Moving it to the front of the room might very well help.

You can click on the graph and copy/save it to your hard drive somewhere. Then up load it as an attachment and insert it into your post. The graph will be much bigger and easier to read then. If you need help let me know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Think I got it!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now when you gonna dive into the Room EQ Wizard???


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL, was just looking at it... Got two Macintosh computers in the house, no Windows comps! Need to borrow a laptop for a week from somebody! 

Mike


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure you borrow a USB sound card too. Most laptop sound cards won't work... or at least I haven't heard of any that do.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Laptop sound cards will work as long as the laptop has a line in, but most do not, unfortunately - more often available on the laptop's docking station, though.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Aug 1, 2006)

genesis471 said:


> LOL, was just looking at it... Got two Macintosh computers in the house, no Windows comps! Need to borrow a laptop for a week from somebody!
> 
> Mike



You may well be able to run REW on you Mac. I just started playing with REW recently and have it running perfectly on my PowerBook G4 using the laptop's line in and out. This is with the Java 5.0 release 4 from Apple installed.

I also have it running well under Windows XP Media Center on my MacBook using Parallels. Works fine there too. However, on the MacBook, I can't run quite run it under OSX's Java 5.0. The program locks up one CPU core to 100% and becomes unresponsive soon after doing an automated measurement. (My suspicion is one of the supplied REW modules was PowerPC specific and bombs out on an Intel based Mac.

So... If you have a PowerPC based Mac, you'll probably be fine running under OSX. If you are on a MacTel machine, the current Mac/Linux release isn't stable but you can run it using Windows on your Mac. 

At any rate, REW is a very nice and easy to use program. It's a great companion to ETF and I think easier to use.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello Guy... good to see ya here. Sure hope you stick around... also looking forward to a HD AVIA from Ovation.

This is good to know that you got REW working on a Mac... seems like this has been a troublesome issue for a lot of people. The Java 5.0 from Apple might be the key you think?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I think Guy was trying to say it's that the program needs to be updated to work on Intel. Although that seems strange unless there are JNI classes in REW. I used REW on my Dual G5 PowerMac just fine, but didn't do any measurements because that computer is upstairs and I didn't bother to move it downstairs. I'm also using Java 1.5 (5.0).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW doesn't use any native routines, only stuff from the Java Runtime Envrionment. It does tend to crash on Macs with an exception inside Apple's JRE, I know several REW users have sent Apple their crash dumps so hopefully this will eventually get resolved.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Aug 1, 2006)

So no native code segments. not even for the low level I/O?..... Might be something with the Java implementation that Apple has done for the Intel Mac's. It seems to work fine on my PowerPC machine. At least it runs fine on an Intel Mac if one is running Windows and Parallels so one isn't dead in the water.


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

It could be something else, but that big dip looks like it might be phase-related. Genesis, did you try changing the phase on your sub to see what happens?


----------



## surrey lad (Apr 21, 2006)

genesis471 said:


> Sorry not using the REW software yet but planning too, so here is a initial result using the available excel version:
> 
> 
> I have some issues as you can see. This is only eq'ing my front sub which is in cabinetry (I'll get a photo up soon on that). The cabinet is eating up a lot of the sound so I'm working on that and hope I can come up with a good solution. I have a rear sub which helps tremendously for movie environments. But I don't like it when watching concerts as I would rather the bass come from the front of the stage.
> ...


Mike I have exactly the same problem as you, sub in cabinetry and an even bigger hole around 40-60Hz.

My servo 15 is central along our front wall directly under our screen facing towards the viewing position. 

Last night I set REW to output a 50Hz sound (sub only) and tried adjusting the phase, no joy. But when I stood up and went walkabout's around the room I noticed dramatic changes in spl, it appears that our seating position is bang in the middle of the 'hole', moving a couple of feet nearer or further away makes all the difference. Problem I've got is my seating position is perfect for the size of my screen.

Using REW I tried to flatten my response but the only way I could achieve this was to add gain to the 40-60Hz region, the dip was about 30dB too much to relay on just cutting back the peaks. I've now lost all headroom around 40-60Hz and it sounds dreedfull.  

Do you think it's worth having the the sub facing the wall pointing away rather than at me? a bit like a cars sub?  

Mike have you managed to get REW working yet??


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My servo 15 is central along our front wall directly under our screen facing towards the viewing position.


Have you tried moving the sub to that front corner?

brucek


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

surrey lad said:


> Mike I have exactly the same problem as you, sub in cabinetry and an even bigger hole around 40-60Hz.
> 
> My servo 15 is central along our front wall directly under our screen facing towards the viewing position.
> 
> ...


The only way to get out of a null is to move the listening position. Changing the position of the sub might help, but you may have to move the couch 8-12" forward or backward to fix it. If the sub is in the very middle of the wall, 1/2 between the side walls, try moving it to either side. 1/2 distances aren't good at all.


----------



## surrey lad (Apr 21, 2006)

cyberbri said:


> try moving it to either side. 1/2 distances aren't good at all.





brucek said:


> Have you tried moving the sub to that front corner?
> 
> brucek


Thought you were going to say that, problem I've got is the cabinet. After all the time and effort I spent building it to accommodate the sub and centre speaker It seams such a waist :sad: Plus the cabinet was part of my WAF programme! :rolleyesno: 

Oh well, the chain saw it is then!


----------



## surrey lad (Apr 21, 2006)

Moved the sofa (couch) about 12" further back last night and it has made a difference but still not enough!

The wife is out tomorrow night and the plan is to substitute the round table under the table cloth (to the right in the above picture) with the sub, do you think she'll notice......:devil: 

I'll post some graphs of, as it was, sofa 12" back and then sub in disguise..


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The wife is out tomorrow night and the plan is to substitute the round table under the table cloth..


You're a dead man............:sweat:


----------

